# CPC Looking for Opportunities in Wichita KS



## Elsie16 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello, 

I have just recently moved to the Wichita area and am looking for a full time position in the Health Information Management field. I currently work on a PRN basis at Wesley Rehabilitation Hospital and have a number of years of experience in both the coding and clerical aspects of Health Information. I believe I possess the skills that would make me a great asset to your organization. I have attached a copy of my resume for your review. I would greatly appreciate being considered for any available positions in your facility. Thank you so much for your time. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Sincerely, 
Lisa Carvara, CPC


----------

